
How did the repo get 5000 stars in a few days? - reimertz
https://github.com/zenorocha/clipboard.js/issues/56
======
reimertz
maintainers response:
[https://github.com/zenorocha/clipboard.js/issues/56#issuecom...](https://github.com/zenorocha/clipboard.js/issues/56#issuecomment-144936509)

~~~
aargh_aargh
This should have been the link in the first place.

